# kleiner Teich mit Pumpenhaus



## lanos (14. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich meinen Außenfilter, der vom Aquarium stammt verkleidet. 
Damit sieht es gut aus und er ist vor Sonne geschützt.


----------



## scholzi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Teich mit Pumpenhaus*

Hi Lanos....
1 Jahr schon angemeldet und jetzt erst der 1 Beitrag....
Aber egal....:willkommen im Forum....
Sehr schöne Filterverkleidung, ich hoffe du bist bei Fischbesatz 0 geblieben?
Warum hast du die rechte Seite des Teiches nicht fotografiert?...Ist da ne Schmuddelecke...


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Teich mit Pumpenhaus*

Das Häuschen sieht niedlich aus - tolle Idee!


----------

